# ada amazonia



## gary smith (8 Mar 2013)

hi all, i am going to be setting a tank up in a few weeks time it will be a 500 mm cube i was wondering how much ada amazonia i will need, i want the substrate about 75 mm deep on average  is there any advantage in using the ada power sand special under the amazonia thanks in advance Gary


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2013)

use this thread to work out amount calculating amount of needed substrate | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Mar 2013)

If you need any i have about 15 litres worth for sale if your interested. Its also been mixed with ebi gold 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gary smith (9 Mar 2013)

is it the finer stuff as i think that would be better for the type of plants i am thinking of growing  gary


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Mar 2013)

Its mixed so powder ebi gold and standard amazonia

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

